# Please Do Not Post Adult or NSFW Content



## Alex

By "Not Safe For Work" (NSFW) content, we mean the following anywhere on SevenString.org (forums/signatures/gallery/albums/social groups/avatars/etc):

- Violent or disturbing content
- Strategically covered nudity
- Lewd, provocative or see-through poses
- Close-ups of breasts, buttocks, or crotches
- Any gear, items, or drawings that looks like the above
- Crude or indecent language, including adult stories
- Sexual tips or advice
- Sexual fetish sites (e.g. foot fetish content)
- Adult toys, products or sexual aids
- Ads or links to external sites containing adult or gore content

Help keep SS.org family/work safe! If you see another member post any of the above, please report it to us.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

